# Get Ready For Major Cuteness



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

:shrug: Well what did I tell you??

big rockpile


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Too precious! Where did you find this fawn?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

farmergirl said:


> Too precious! Where did you find this fawn?


Friend of mine took the top two pics.The other one I had saved.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

A friend of mine had the very same thing happen. He watched it walk from the back of the house around to the front and laid down right up next to a wall and kind of behind a small bush. By the time he got back out of the house with a camera it was gone. Said he looked every where for it and couldn't find it if it meant saving his own life. Had no ideal of where it went.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Those are cute alright! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Here's one I almost ran over on our driveway that winds through heavy woods. Missed him by 2 or 3 feet; he was so young he couldn't get up to get out of the way:










He had managed to crawl into the tall grass next to the road by the time I could get back with the camera-phone.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

That's a cute one too Steve! He sure is hidden well.


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh they are so beautiful! Can you believe I have never seen one in nature? I can't wait to see one!


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

They are much tinier than you would think if you've never seen a newborn one in person. Like a little puppy.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

awwwww!!! What girl can resist clicking on a "major cuteness" thread?  Thanks for posting. I have warm fuzzies all over now


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Precious - just simply precious! Thanks for sharing those.


----------

